# Pioneer vsx-1120 vs Pioneer SC35



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting the SC35 from Costco. But I've got one question. I'm using a Pioneer VSX-1120 with my NHT speakers 5.1. Will the SQ be that much better than the Pioneer VSX-1120. Others that did upgrade to SC35 did you notice the SQ difference from the receiver that you replaced. :scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think that you'll notice an improvement in sound unless your speakers are very inefficient and you have a large room, in other words, unless you're pushing your current AVR to distortion.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

It was a VAST improvement for me bc I was using a very old Sony w no calibration. Im not sure what the differences will be in your case other than the obvious which is the amplifier class / that being Direct Energy vs D class.. I have listened the Vsx line but not in my system....If your unsatisfied with your purchase you can always return it. I would be absolutely sure to buy from a certified PIONEER dealer. I do not see COSTCO on the list. I bought through AMAZON and saved $500 US over retail. 
I am amazed at the sound quality of the SC35. To be fair I also upgraded my L/C/R and surround speakers to include the DAYTON PT2 eight ohm planar mid/tweets (with DAYTON x over's at 3khz) . A PHENOMENAL sound experience compared to the older titanium dome tweeters for a very affordable price...

Is there a retail outlet where you could do some side by side listening tests ?? a MAGNOLIA / BEST BUY perhaps ?

Whether you make the jump to the SC35 or not try this simple upgrade / the only CON I found w my SC35 was the AC cord which is very very cheap. I found this PANGEA AC9 to be a nice improvement in the sound stage as well as a tighter bass sound. And the peace of mind that my $1000 reciver (ac cord added to web price) wont be compromised or even ruined by a $1 AC cord.. 
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC9

Not sure I was helpful as I did not have the 1120k before. I was looking at that reciever 6 mnths ago and Im glad I waited and got the SC35. The only thing I can suggest is if your into streaming your PC library directly youll want the SC37 instead. But its way more $$$.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the _VSX1020k_ with Klipsch Cornwall's and Heresy's had some clipping at "annoy the folks across the street level" 100db+ zone, but once I gave it a dedicated outlet on a relatively unused circuit *that was resolved much to my neighbors grief.* I have listened to the 1120 since and wish I had that for its Preamp outs and THX, but otherwise no regrets. I should mention I use the BT-100 optional dongle to stream (15+feet away) LastFM and Pandora to my system with good fidelity via my ipod touch from across the room. I'm sure the VSX1120 or any higher end ELITE model will be fine. (with efficient high 90's DB speakers)

Also I have my HTPC hooked up via Optical and use J River MC for most of my playback it's DSP processing (Room correction & Sub control) is incredible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would absolutely go with the 35. From everything I have read, it uses the identical Amplifier Stage as the much more expensive SC-37 and that unit did outstanding when Bench Tested.

The 35 is simply in another league than the 1120 as it should be considering the difference in MSRP. It will also run Cooler and be more efficient while offering a good bit more power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

My NHT speakers have a sensitivity of 86-88 db. That's way I was looking at the SC35 to replace my 1120. My family room is 14x17x9 and opens to my kitchen.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Elite-SC-35-network-receiver/dp/B004146438/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

Bet you can't beat this price and AMAZON has always been a reliable source

PUSH THE BUTTON (buy it :T )

Here's an app to control most PIONEER netwrk recvr's from a smartphone ( works really well )
http://www.appbrain.com/app/icontrolava/com.tiff.iControlAVA 


but DEFINATELY go for the AC cord upgrade. I still cant believe PIONEER cord is SO CHEAP :yikes:


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you cannot bet Costco's price right now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If using NHT's, I would absolutely do it. And given you are looking at Costco, you have one of the most generous Return Policies in the business. The 1120 is quite similar to the 1020 which only output 28.7 Watts into 5 Channels. The 35/37 produces well over 100 into 5 Channels. I really think you will be pleased.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Alone the ICEpower® Class D amplifier in the SC35 is a buy for me. You have no idea how happy I been as an owner of a SC05!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

robsong said:


> I think you cannot bet Costco's price right now.


Careful might be a refirb.... COSTCO not an authorized PIONEER dealer ??? Any reason for warranty work and your 
SOL lddude:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Costco offers one of the most generous Return Policies in the Business. I do agree that Costco is probably not an Authorized Dealer, but the SC Series have been quite reliable on the whole and I am pretty sure you can even get an Extended Warranty from them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

That's why I have no problem buying from Costco. What do you guys think of the Integra DTR-40.3 receiver.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The amplifier design of that Integra = "amplifryer" "space heater" same as most Onkyo. I wouldnt own it.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

What about the Yamaha A2000 or A3000.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> The amplifier design of that Integra = "amplifryer" "space heater" same as most Onkyo. I wouldnt own it.v


Nice pun. However, the most recent x09 Series run a good bit cooler than earlier Series. My former TX-SR805 and 875 both ran super hot, yet both are still working perfectly having been sold to friends who live in the same City as me.

My TX-NR3007 ran a great deal cooler than either my 805 and 875 and my current 3008 I barely feel any heat at any part of it.
I have used all of these AVR's as strictly Preamps, but much of the heat has been generated around the HDMI Board.

Also, my Aragon 8008bb and both Parasounds run far hotter and all have been in 24/7 usage for a decade. Granted they are simply Amplifiers.
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya, my brother just upgraded in April to the TX SR806 I think ? It ran cooler but within 30 days it developed a severe HDMI issue and would not output through the 25ft HDMI, so he had to run a short HDMI over and down the mantle which looks bad. His last Onkyo the 605 was truly useful heater in the winter time..... Im not an Onkyo fan though they seen to be solving the major issues. At -10db my SC35 is only getting slightly warm but I do keep a low powered 120mm fan on it just to keep air moving.
As far as YAMAHA Ive only set up 1 many moons ago so cant help there...


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Went to BB yesterday and they had a Denon 4310CI for sale. Someone had put it in the back and they found it and put it out for less than $500. I'm thinking about picking it up.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Will guys I went to BB today and picked up the Denon 4310CI for $500 it had all the accessories. Going to set up and see what happens. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

John,
That is a killer price. Congrats and I hope it brings you years of joy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got done setting it up and I'm like it a lot. Going to watch a movie tonight and see what happens. One thing do you run audyssey first then anti-mode 8033? Also are you doing all 8 seating position with audyssey.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitely Audyssey first. In fact, many people will tell you that MultEQ XT is a superior form of low-end correction and that you should take the Anti-mode out of your system all together.


----------



## stangjason (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the 1120 a lot but I think the SC35 is a no brainer just because of the extra power if you have the extra dough for it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Unfortunately Costco has long since Sold Out of SC-35. However, some folks have gotten even better deals at Magnolia/BB's and even better there you get the Manufacturers Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I was at BB last week and they had a Denon 4310CI sitting out for less than $500. I ask what's the problem with it and the guy said nothing. I'll take it thank you very much. :R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> I was at BB last week and they had a Denon 4310CI sitting out for less than $500. I ask what's the problem with it and the guy said nothing. I'll take it thank you very much. :R


That was a huge score. Especially as it has a 2 Year Manufacturers Warranty and you got it for less than what it sells used on Audiogon. Now that Tweeter/HiFi Buys/Sound Advice is OOB, Magnolia is the last Retailer that will sell High End Components well below cost when the item is discontinued.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Now I need to find a new home for my Pioneer VSX1120. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Audiogon is a really good place to list it, Craigslist is not a bad idea as well in that you do not have to worry about Shipping Damage. However, the ideal to me is selling to a friend or family member. This is how I sell the vast majority of unneeded AV Gear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Just picked up a Pioneer SC35 for $580 at BB. It was open box display model and there is absolutely nothing wrong (other than the missing remote) with it. They have one more there also display model but the price went up to $649 today also missing remote. As I am relatively new to home theatre systems, I do have a question about speakers. Will this receiver be to much for Polk RC85i's In wall speakers and Polk RC80i's In ceiling speakers? If so does anyone have any recommendations for in ceiling/in wall speakers to go with this receiver? Is there any reason I can't use in wall for my fronts and in ceiling for my surrounds? Thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats on the SC 35 and the price!! wow what a score....Ive had mine now for 2 mnths and its an amazing piece of hardware !! Hope it had the calibration mic ..... missing that would be an issue ..... although both the mic and the remote can be had from Pioneer online. 

**** If you have a smart phone, here is an app that can control your Pioneer - the basic version is free and the upgrade in only 2.99 and it really works well on my Android ( you must have your SC35 connected to your home network via Ethernet cable and your smart phone connected to your wi-fi network.... setup took only a few minutes... Pioneer also has an app but I haven't tried it yet.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tiff.iControlAVA&feature=search_result

As far as your Polk in-walls , theres no reason you couldn't drive them w your new gem though you might _overdrive them_ if you get carried away... solution - In the On Screen Display Menu under System Setup > Other Setup > Volume Setup > Volume Limit - you can set the max volume down so you are protected from overdriving your Polks / I would set it at -30db and adjust upwards from that point. 

As far as setting this baby up correctly obviously youll need the remote or app and the microphone.... let us know how its going ........:sn:


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

RTS100x5,

Thanks for the reply. I have a Harmony One Universal so no issues downloading the Pioneer Remote. I do have the mic and yes I wanted it as I set up my old man's VSX-30 with it and there was a significant difference before I setup vs when completed.

I do have a couple other questions for everyone: 1) Any issues using In wall Polks for my fronts and In ceiling for my surround (mixing)? 2) I am also considering adding an additional rear system for 7.1 vs 5.1 and was thinking about the Polk wireless rear surrounds coupled with the in ceiling rears, thoughts ( I'm breaking my own rule of not buying wireless)?

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is an amazing deal. Far less than Costco and you even have the Manufacturers Warranty. That is simply an awesome score.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, I thought so. Most sites were still around $1000.00, they had some nice Denon's as well but I really liked the sound from the VSX-30 so decided to stick with the Elite's and upgrade to the 35 instead of buying a 30 or 31 when I saw the BB display price.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As for the in walls, we set up about 80% of our clients with them - mostly PROFICIENT and POLK AUDIO. Of those I install about 25% of the rear channels in the ceiling just because of the framing constraints at the time we pre-wired the house for speakers ( electrical, HVAC and plumbing always getting in my way :rant: ) Most of these clients are merely concerned about aesthetics rather than total system performance...If you mount them in the ceiling try to keep them at least 2 ft away from the walls and corners. 

So in general even expensive in walls well placed can sound good but will sacrifice some important SQ characteristics of floor standing speakers.

No way on the wireless ....:gulp:


----------

